# Canada vs Australia!!



## alabbasu (Jun 20, 2009)

I need an advice on which country is better for expats, Canada or Australia? 
I need it very much. And I will appreciate it if any body answers my question.
Thanx
Abbas, Abu Dhabi


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Pls use the SEARCH feature as this question has been answered before in some form or another. Good Luck


----------



## alabbasu (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you very much indeed.


----------

